
Google Home vs. Amazon's Alexa: 54 Questions, 1 Clear Winner - sushobhan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jaymcgregor/2017/04/06/google-home-vs-amazons-alexa-54-questions-1-clear-winner/#7bf7773c64a6
======
sidereal1
Alexa correctly answered a not-so respectable 19.5 questions out of 54.

But, with a whopping 32.5 correct answers out of 54, Home comfortably takes
home the gold.

\----------------------------------------

This feels a lot like a technology that's not quite ready. This is why I don't
use Siri either. The functionality is limited to quick searches I could do
easier myself.

Still, it's interesting to see Google take the lead here. I bet the ability to
connect to such huge tools like search and maps must be a great advantage.

